# Best Substrate



## Ryanromaine (Mar 23, 2012)

what do you think the best bedding or substrate is for a mantis? im new in the hobby and starting fast with a rapidly growing collection and need to know what is the most effective ground cover where the crickets will be eaten and the essentials and what not.


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 23, 2012)

Eco earth is great. If not moss, but prey can get lost in the moss


----------



## Mvalenz (Mar 24, 2012)

I use sponges. Cover the whole bottom with it. It hold moisture well and feeders can't hide. However, when mantids strike at feeders mantid claws can get stuck in the sponge a little. Mantids usually get them free pretty easy though.


----------



## Rick (Mar 24, 2012)

Eco earth is entirely too messy and dries out fast. I used spaghnum (orchid) moss for years. It works great. Yes, some food can burrow into it, but I never found it to be that big of an issue. But after years I found the best and cheapest is just a couple layers of plain paper towel. I admit the paper towels are not very pleasing to the eye, but they work best.


----------



## Ryanromaine (Mar 24, 2012)

i've kinda decided from what you guys said to put my really amazing, pre-sub or sub adult which are in nice enclosures on the spaghnum moss and the nymphs, which are in deli cups, on paper towel, thanks for the help


----------



## meaganelise9 (Mar 24, 2012)

I was using sphagnum moss, but it's too easy for all the feeders to hide in it (and then die in it and smell bad). Right now I'm using some kind of mixture of coco bark and sand. I think it's called jungle bed. It has slow release of humidity after wetting and is mold resistant.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm with Rick on the paper towels. Cheap, effective, and super easy to tell when it is time to change it out.


----------



## Precarious (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't recommend any substrate beyond a layer of paper towel in something as small as a deli cup. Very easy to have too much moisture in such a small space. Can kill young nymphs. Also encourages fungal/mold growth and gives mites a place of constant moisture to reproduce.

Besides, it's much easier to clean the cup by changing the paper towel.


----------



## SomeWhiteGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I went to my local store and got this calcium sand its supposed to be great for insects and lizards also looks cool. &gt;_&gt; WHITE SAND! was not expensive either like 20 bucks got me a 20 pound bag i'm sure you can find better prices tho.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 24, 2012)

for me, it is moss or nothing, I like to take the girls out one by one when feeding and go rinse their containers out, they get a nice fresh container and a nice drink of water and seem to do well that way. but each to his own.!!!


----------



## mkayum (Mar 24, 2012)

Paper Towel is a best opinion to use as Mantis's substrate.


----------



## sporeworld (Mar 25, 2012)

Rick said:


> ... I admit the paper towels are not very pleasing to the eye, but they work best.


+1, sad to say. As much as I LOVE an eye-pleasing enclosure - all colorful and thought-out, in large numbers, it's probably just papertowels. For enclosures that aren't needing the substrate for moisture-retention, I have a large box of sandwich wraps from Smart &amp; Final (essential wax paper). Very good for cleaning large enclosure quickly.

For vanity enclosures, I use CareFresh (from PetCo). Pretty colors, very absorbent, relatively cheap (sort of). On an extreme budget, you can use paper from your office shredder (although no idea what kind of toxins might be involved).


----------



## Psychobunny (Mar 26, 2012)

Put me down as another paper towel user.

Just cut to size, and layer depending on how much humidity U need.

Tried spagnum moss, but dont like it! possible mold, feeders burrow into it and hid

for days if not weeks, and you cant tell how dirty the cage is.

With paper towels, you can see the poop and bug parts!!


----------



## rs4guy (Mar 26, 2012)

I use paper towel in 32oz or smaller. Moss for larger enclsosures like an 80oz tub, but moss does tend to mold over time and get smelly.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Mar 26, 2012)

I actually disagree about paper towels. I've had mantids fall on occasion. One broke a leg on the hard bottom because there was only a paper towel. Now I like to keep some cushion.


----------



## rs4guy (Mar 26, 2012)

Layer it up then


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 26, 2012)

I remember reading a post once on Ian's site about paper towels having a chemical in them that rendered the females infertile. I dont use the towels and thats why. Did not want to chance it, and Ian's site had a lot of good info there.


----------



## Mimblex (Mar 26, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> I remember reading a post once on Ian's site about paper towels having a chemical in them that rendered the females infertile. I dont use the towels and thats why. Did not want to chance it, and Ian's site had a lot of good info there.


Crazy! Any idea if newspaper or blank art newsprint would do the same? The only chemical treatment paper towels get that I know of is bleach, so using something recycled and unbleached might be better. Maybe?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 26, 2012)

i dont remember the exact wording, but it was not bleach


----------



## zack4211 (May 6, 2012)

i find that sphagnum moss and moss on top maintains moister VERY well even if you dont mist a whole day it will keep the humidity up and its REAL cheap. Try it and if it doesnt work than you didnt waste much money :whistling: but i only use on my larger tanks. on the deli cups i use organic paper towel so theres no chemicals.


----------



## maybon (May 6, 2012)

I use aquarium fish tank filter sponge stuff for my larger mantids, paper towel for deli cup ones. The sponge is in 2L containers so the mantis very rarely are down the bottom to strike and get their claws stuck in it.

But paper towel is a very viable option. If you are worried about the infertility thing use organic untreated paper towels. Newspaper and anything white will have chemical treatments used on it for smell, colour and texture. Newspapers are actually toxic to humans because of the ink used  

I like to glue my paper towel down with a hot glue gun, this prevents anything going under it (feeders or mantis, the mantids can sometimes get stuck under paper towels and die especially when young). I use minimal glue so I can remove &amp; replace it once per week or as needed.


----------



## Chivalry (May 6, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> I use sponges. Cover the whole bottom with it. It hold moisture well and feeders can't hide. However, when mantids strike at feeders mantid claws can get stuck in the sponge a little. Mantids usually get them free pretty easy though.


Seconded. I found a 1" sponge cushion at Hobby Lobby (I'm sure any craft store would have it) that I can cut to fit my containers.


----------



## whatislove (May 7, 2012)

I use aspen snake bedding for all my mantids, its fairly cheap, light colour so feeder insects that try to hide are easily spotted, keeps humity up and its incredibly clean, absorbs odors aswell. I replace mine maybe once every 6 months and ive never had a problem with it.

http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.php?products_id=679


----------



## maybon (May 7, 2012)

whatislove said:


> I use aspen snake bedding for all my mantids, its fairly cheap, light colour so feeder insects that try to hide are easily spotted, keeps humity up and its incredibly clean, absorbs odors aswell. I replace mine maybe once every 6 months and ive never had a problem with it.
> 
> http://www.reptilesu...products_id=679


Clicked your link and my firefox add-on "invisible hand" told me it is $1 cheaper at this site. Exact same stuff, might save you some money in the future. Or download the add-on (it has saved me about $500 in 2 years from online shopping)

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM256731459P?sid=I0084400010000100600&amp;aff=Y &lt;- link to cheaper site

http://www.getinvisiblehand.com/ &lt;- link to add-on that will save you hundreds


----------



## whatislove (May 7, 2012)

Oh I don't buy it online, I just googled aspen snake bedding to give a link to the stuff  

I get mine for $7 a bag at a local reptile place.


----------



## maybon (May 7, 2012)

Cool just thought I'd share the money saving tip


----------



## Bryce08 (May 7, 2012)

Paper towels for small cups, but for something bigger MOSS! It holds mositure the best that ive seen and doesnt mold as easy, becuase it breathes better.


----------



## BennytheJet (Jun 15, 2012)

Good thread! I'm working on my nano tall exo terra and will be using live plants for it. Looking forward to using moss. Also, I read somewhere there are certain bugs you can use as some sort of cleaning crew for the poops and dead feeder parts, any info on this? Going to check a reptile store soon for other substrate options like that snake bedding whatislove uses.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 15, 2012)

Springtails will clean the debree left from the pet


----------



## maybon (Jun 16, 2012)

BennytheJet said:


> Good thread! I'm working on my nano tall exo terra and will be using live plants for it. Looking forward to using moss. Also, I read somewhere there are certain bugs you can use as some sort of cleaning crew for the poops and dead feeder parts, any info on this? Going to check a reptile store soon for other substrate options like that snake bedding whatislove uses.


Springtails, make sure you get the right type. Either temperate for a colder temp enclosure or tropical if a warmer one. They will need a layer of charcoal in the substrate to proliferate and you can buy them online from lots of places.


----------



## massaman (Jun 17, 2012)

I always use dirt for my substrate and change it only if there is alot of dead bug carcassess lying about in my mantids tank or critter keeper and since dirt is the easiest to replace just go outside and pour out the old dirt and get some fresh dirt and the job is done and have used this for the three years I been in the hobby and only use paper towels when hatching ooths in deli cups but other then that I use fresh dirt outside which is free and is in abundance everywhere!


----------



## mrearl (Jun 17, 2012)

Is there anything wrong with using regular Potting Soil? Thanks


----------



## massaman (Jun 17, 2012)

As long as it has no pesticides or such in the ingredients or such then it should be ok!


----------



## mrearl (Jun 17, 2012)

I first put small well rinsed river rocks (Lowes), then I mixed NEW potting soil (no fertilizer in it) with some well sifted regular Eastern N.C. dirt. (about 2/3 potting soil) I used the potting soil for moisture containment and the rocks below just in case it needed to "breath" a little bit. When I mist the sides it runs down and is absorbed very quickly. They seem to like the sides being misted and not a general misting where THEY would get wet, they also seem to prefer to drink off the sides. (I've also got a sponge for them to drink from) I started out with just paper towels and just thought a fall may be too hard so I'm just trying to "mimmick" Mother Nature.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 19, 2012)

For me its as simple as this :

Small deli cups, i use paper towel

Larger containers, say exo terras, i use dirt, then thin layer of moss on top.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't use anything. Can't get any more simple than that. Bare bottoms for me. :lol:


----------



## Danny. (Jun 25, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I don't use anything. Can't get any more simple than that. Bare bottoms for me. :lol:


LOL!


----------



## tylersterrain (Jul 12, 2012)

I've actually been curious about running a humidifier on a low setting for several hours a day. Are their any known problems with this? You would still have to spray once in a while (depending on species and stage of mantid), but, cleaning/hassle would seem easier in the long run. How often does falling (non-molting) injuries occur? I've never witnessed one, but, I am also new to the hobby.


----------



## frogparty (Jul 12, 2012)

Mimblex said:


> Crazy! Any idea if newspaper or blank art newsprint would do the same? The only chemical treatment paper towels get that I know of is bleach, so using something recycled and unbleached might be better. Maybe?


theres a lot of things people use in tanks....like styrofoam....that are endocrine system disruptors and can cause fertility issues. Non bleached papaer towels are safe. bleached paper towels arent exactly treated with bleach alone, there are many different chemicals at play.


----------



## nebrakacinese (Jul 21, 2012)

Paper Towels for me,would like to put up a display,I take the children out one at a time to feed at least for now


----------



## mantisboy (Jul 22, 2012)

Sand.... I use a plastic fork just like a rake for feeder parts and poops. No mold, no mess, you can find it for free, and it lasts an entire season.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 22, 2012)

I use Jungle bed seems to hold the moisture well and I believe it has natural mold inhibitors


----------



## nebrakacinese (Jul 22, 2012)

Idomantic cleaning with the plastic fork,good idea


----------



## Searsy (Aug 4, 2012)

I use sand for all mine. I've never had a problem with it - easy to clean and cheap.


----------



## zack4211 (Sep 21, 2012)

@sueb4653 - can you post the link where to get it?


----------



## rs4guy (Sep 21, 2012)

Sand, interesting, how well does it hold the moisture? I recently switched out all of my orchids to a coco coir/moss mix and it seems to work really well. I do like the sand idea......Not sure if springtals like sand though..,......


----------



## BriGuy (Sep 24, 2012)

I also use sand. I bought a decent sized bag of colored aquarium sand and use half of it at a time for the enclosure. When it's cleaning time I remove my pet and the sticks and rinse out all the sand and junk into a big bucket. I'll then use a garden hose and fill up the bucket with water. The bug parts and poop float while the sand does not (except for little clumps of sand that I break up with the mist setting on the hose). I will do a few rounds of filling it up and dumping out the water (and junk) until the sand is clean. After decanting the majority of the water I set the bucket outside to dry which it does in time for the next cleaning.

In the housing, I'll pile up the sand to about an inch or so (3 cm) and then throw in a couple of my wife's makeup removers which are round, sturdy, and made of cotton. I soak the cotton pads and sand with a bit of water with a lab pippette (like a small turkey baster) and mist the enclosure every other day or so. The sand and cotton tend to retain a decent amount of moisture (without getting wet and soggy) and the feeder insects can't hide in it.

It's worked pretty well for me so far, but then again I'm still pretty new at this and I'm still refining my techniques.


----------



## CoolMantid (Sep 25, 2012)

I prefer moss.But if u use crickets they can hide in the moss


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 26, 2012)

I personally don't use substrate for mantids except for the ones that need it. When i do, i use paper towels


----------

